# Help make Colorado Springs Area great for cycling!



## JOROTH (Nov 1, 2013)

This map is designed to help improve biking and walking in the local Colorado Springs/Pike's Peak area:
www.walkbikeconnect.org

Please contribute to the map, agree with comments, or comment yourself if you have ideas, and be sure to share with all your biking/walking friends!

From the website...
"One of the most critical pieces of this new plan is to reach out to residents in the region and see what they have to say. We intend to conduct a robust public outreach and participation effort to foster community support. Current users (and future users) of our non-motorized system can help us examine our existing facilities and suggest or comment on future improvements that are needed. Help us in developing a better plan by identifying barriers, or missing connection that are key to ensuring a system that is truly connected."

Thanks,
Jonny


----------

